# PS3 to PS3



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Transferring all the saved data to my new one. Took 3 hours up to yet. Looks like a late night for me. 

Wont be playing GT5 untill tomorrow now


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

I did it on mine last week and it took 15 mins...I just chucked it all on a memory stick and when i got my new one stuck it in and copied it over.

How much stuff do you have?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

It took till just before 12. I did it via an ethernet cable. What a palava


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

sanchez said:


> I did it on mine last week and it took 15 mins...I just chucked it all on a memory stick and when i got my new one stuck it in and copied it over.
> 
> How much stuff do you have?


That wont copy everything though, ethernet is the only way to do it properly. Mine took about 4 hours after deleting all the game data, that can be installed again from each game.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So now its copied, when i put the game in, will it load the data? I was that tired i just turned them off last night and went to bed.


----------



## Raceworx (Aug 12, 2008)

how did you do it? did you use the system backup? if so it takes about an hour i did it with mine when i put a 500gb hard drive in.. i had filled my 60gb one up.. 

if you do it with the system backup tool it leaves you with everything exactly as it was..


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

the system backup does it in like well a normal backup in 30 mins and then about another 30 off my USB pen with all my data...its pointless doing it via ethernet as your copying the data as well which you can put back....
or just take one HD from one and put in the new one :lol:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Why would i put a old hardrive into a new system. The whole point is to upgrade


----------

